# Heat Tape



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I wanted to know where do ya'll get heat tape? Because i ordered a full big gun and want to put some where the headers are close to the plastic. I already tried Lowes and Home Depot and the heat tape they have only goes up to 250 degrees. Any info is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Got mine from JEGS. Header wrap tape.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

does the header wrap make that big of a difference, My wife constantly complains about how hot the fender is on her leg. And I have the stock pipe, but the original heat shield tape became trail fill long ago.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can get it at oreillys, but it is expensive


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, with the full big gun your gonna need a programmer. Tuned right you won't have to much heat but it's always best IMO to wrap the headers to help that much more with the heat. They get hot, sometimes it's the little things that make a difference. I noticed some different but not a whole lot. Was worth it, don't get me wrong.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I ordered the full big gun and an msd, and I will be getting a custom tune for it. Just wanted to try and keep the heat out. With the stock exhaust i have now i can't even wear shorts because it gets so hot. What degree tape would i need it to go up to if I put it on the fenders?

Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Big gun's don't run hot anyway, Mine didn't run hot without jetting, and with jetting it's still id say just as hot as stock. You won't need heat tape, but it always helps. I wrapped mine by the left plastic covering air box and put heat tape on i the plastic. The heat is exactly the same on both sides of the engine, can't even tell there's an exhaust there.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

got my heat tape from advance auto, paid like $20 for a small roll of it, been using it for a year now no problems what so ever, keeps the heat from the muzzy down


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> You can get it at oreillys, but it is expensive


I just ordered some off of ebay a few days ago, got two 50' rolls of 2"wide x 1/8"thick black 2000° and 16 stainless steel zip ties for $60 shipped. The parts houses want that much for kits with less than half the amount of stuff I got.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I just ordered some off of ebay a few days ago, got two 50' rolls of 2"wide x 1/8"thick black 2000° and 16 stainless steel zip ties for $60 shipped. The parts houses want that much for kits with less than half the amount of stuff I got.


 
Great info FRN, have to look for that myslef the factory stuff they put on lasts less than a year!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i got mine from auto zone as well


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wyo58 said:


> Great info FRN, have to look for that myslef the factory stuff they put on lasts less than a year!


Just get on ebay motors and search exhaust wrap or header wrap....both will come up with about 1000 search results lol. ( BTW i am talking about wrap, not tape. Im wrapping my header pipes to major cut down on some heat.) I also saw just the wrap alone ijn like a 25' roll for less than $20, and you can secure it to the exhaust with some stainless wire if you need to save a lil money.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Just get on ebay motors and search exhaust wrap or header wrap....both will come up with about 1000 search results lol. ( BTW i am talking about wrap, not tape. Im wrapping my header pipes to major cut down on some heat.) I also saw just the wrap alone ijn like a 25' roll for less than $20, and you can secure it to the exhaust with some stainless wire if you need to save a lil money.


Yeah got ya on the wrap, I figure no need to heat shield the plastic if your wrapping the headers! 
Thanks again!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Does it give the ride more umph, or its all bs.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Does it give the ride more umph, or its all bs.


I'll call bs... havn't noticed any power difference from doing it, well at least if there is any difference then I couldn't tell. But I can tell you that it cuts the heat down a pretty considerable amount compared to just running the bare exhaust pipe. I already had mine partially wrapped before (only partial because I had some old wrap given to me and I just did what I had enough for, and by the way I don't recommend partial wrapping your exhaust because it causes heat to be ampified through the unwrapped parts. It needs to be done all the way or not at all. And BTW, my old wrap lasted about 6 months before the mud/water made it start to deteriorate.)....Anyways, had it done part of the way and this past winter my girl actually asked me if we could take the wrap off because she was cold and the exhaust usually keeps her warm lol. The stuff I used before was 1/16" thick x 2" wide...it helped, but I think this 1/8" thick stuff is gonna work better and should make more of a difference since I'm gonna do the whole headers this time instead of just the parts close to our legs, UPS should be dropping it off any day now. Will post a couple pics and my review once I get it done.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah we rode Crosby today and my wife was complaining the heat from the pipes were making the plastics too hot for her leg. Definitely need some wrap.... IF MAMA AINT HAPPY, NOBODY'S HAPPY LOL


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info FRN. I planned on putting header wrap on just where it was close to the plastic, but now I'll put over all the whole header.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Thanks for the info FRN. I planned on putting header wrap on just where it was close to the plastic, but now I'll put over all the whole header.


No prob. Its a little more work, but you'll definitely be happy that you did the whole thing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can tell a pretty big difference on the Muzzy's. I wrap one for a guy that I tuned his bike. I have mine wrapped on my KQ 750. Keeps the heat back a lot IMO. 

Now as far as performance...I call BS as well. Cause I check the brute I wrapped after I tuned it. It never changed...so if the fuel didn't change nothing else did. If the performance would have changed the fuel would have.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i have the header wrap on my bike , made a difference but my mzzy is sooo dang hot still i hate ridin in shorts bc my leg feels like its in a house fire!, my bros big gun dont feel like that tho not as hot


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Where can I get some stainless steel zip ties from? Have some header wrap left over from my old car and would like to use it! My hmf gets scorching hot! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like to say that you can probably get them at an auto parts store...BUT, truth is, I've never seen any at any of the parts houses or else I would've bought them.

My stepdad brings some home from the plant he works at every great once in while....but he hides them from me lol. He knows if I go to their house an open his shop its cuz I'm lookin to rob him. (NOT REALLY) But if you work at a chemical plant that'd be a good place to look and see if you can find a handful. I work at a Bayer plant that manufactures polycarbonate resin and we don't have anything like that out there that I've found yet.

So far the only ones I've found have been on Ebay Motors.... they are proud of them. Get on there and look up "stainless steel zip ties"....I got 82 search results. The more you buy, the cheaper they are, but also the more money you'll have to spend. You'll see when you go do the search what I'm talking about. The kit I bought came with the two 50' rolls + 16 ss ties. I wouldve just bought the heat wrap seperate from the ties, but I couldn't find the 1/8" stuff in the length/price that I was lookin for. If you go with 1/16" then it was definitely cheaper to buy the ties seperate.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

home depot has 450* tape for AC ducting...it's by the foam protectors that go over the 1" pvc for them...if all that makes sence 

Works good for me  My big gun is pretty hot...yes, I have a PC3 and it's tuned correctly

Edit:

I used header wrap on my muzzy and it was a disaster, couldn't wait to get it off. Holds in water and mud and it smells real bad. Didn't notice too much of a difference in heat because it steams


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> I used header wrap on my muzzy and it was a disaster, couldn't wait to get it off. Holds in water and mud and it smells real bad. Didn't notice too much of a difference in heat because it steams


Hmmm. Thats interesting. I wasn't super worried about it holding mud/water due to the fact that the muzzy has stainless pipes=no rust. I was already expecting that part. The steam thing though, mine doesn't do that. And it did smoke and smell real bad almost like burning plastic when I first installed the wrap, but as soon as all the crap burned out of or off of the wrap then it quit doing all that. I ride in the water more than 90% of the time when I ride local....its a little different if I go up to River Run or Mud Creek or somewhere else far off, I try to stay out of the deep stuff cuz I dont want to drown out and then have to go home. But anyways, maybe our brutes run a different exhaust temp or :thinking: because mine has never offered to steam.

Glad you put this info up here....that way folks don't get mad at me when they buy this stuff and have similar symptoms to yours. I had heat tape to start with, but it just didn't seem to do enough. Then I got the header wrap and also added a custom heat shield to my muzzy that runs almost full length of the front header and that made the biggest difference for me. Keep in mind that the below pic was before I wrapped the full exhaust. Right now everything is torn apart. I've had these shields for some time now, but they used to be black. I got rid of the silver 6" catvos and when I got my green 4" I changed the colors.


----------

